# Received motor in mail, question about potential water in cylinder.



## zeneb (Jun 20, 2011)

I had a motor shipped to me and it arrived today.  It is used and there is some water in the bag, I assume from the water pump.  I'm concerned that it has been flipped and turned around a bunch and it is possible that water made it into the cylinder.  What is the best way to check it out before I crank it up for the first time.  He fogged it before he shipped it. 

Hooching


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

From the way you described it you shouldnt have any worries, but I guess it couldnt hurt to pull the sparkplugs out, spin the motor over a couple times and see if anythi g comes out


----------

